# FORESTVILLE,MD-3 GSD'S/1 still needs help



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Hi- I heard there were staff cutbacks at Prince Georges County Animal Management, so I'm not sure if they have a recue coordinator, so I'm trying to contact breed rescues for certain dogs I see online at that shelter since it is high kill. Please let me know if you need someone to do a temperment test on a dog there if interested. 
Thanks- Melissa Douglas, The Humane Society of Calvert County"
[email protected] <[email protected]>

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...&where=type_DOG -- <span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-size: 11pt'>Info listed below.. Still needs help</span></span>
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...&where=type_DOG ----- <span style="color: #FF0000">Reclaimed or Rescued.</span>
http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...&where=type_DOG -- <span style="color: #FF0000">No Longer Listed.</span>

Prince Georges County Animal Management Division 
8311 D'Arcy Rd. 
Forestville, MD 20747 


Voice: (301) 499-8300 Fax: 301-499-8329 



(SORRY GUYS...running...but wanted to get them up on the site!)


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: FORESTVILLE,MD-3 GSD'S*

Middle dog is not coming up?? Hope this dog is OK ??


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: FORESTVILLE,MD-3 GSD'S*

The top one already has a thread, and the middle one isn't coming up. BUMP for Shadow (the third link)!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FORESTVILLE,MD-3 GSD'S*

The middle one was either adopted or reclaimed. FYI - VGSR has a good working relationship with this shelter and are usually notified about GSs.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: FORESTVILLE,MD-3 GSD'S*

8/1
This one is still needs help.
Melissa Douglas, The Humane Society of Calvert County"
[email protected] <[email protected]>

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...&where=type_DOG
GEORGIA - ID#A271950

Prince Georges County Animal Management Division 
8311 D'Arcy Rd. 
Forestville, MD 20747 


Voice: (301) 499-8300 Fax: 301-499-8329


----------

